
Show HN: Another convenient web app for reading whoishiring - shanwang
http://www.hnjobs.io
======
shanwang
It's reasonably mobile friendly. The data includes: "Ask HN: Who is hiring?"
"Ask HN: Who wants to be hired?" "Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer?"

You can search by regex in the search bar.

Data is updated daily.

The initial load speed is a bit slow, I'm still working on that.

I created it while learning developing in MEAN stack. This is my first online
toy, any feedback appreciated!

------
phantom_oracle
Making the shitty jobs collapse-able (or making them disappear entirely) would
help when filtering out opportunities.

hnhiring.me almost got it right.

~~~
shanwang
you mean like this one:
[http://www.hnjobs.io/#/11213227](http://www.hnjobs.io/#/11213227)

~~~
phantom_oracle
see how it is done on hnhiring.me, where there is a "-" OR "+" sign for each
posting.

Instead of that, you have an x-box to 'delete' job postings from the main
view.

In that way, I am only left with the jobs I am interested in, in a main view
(no need to click on each job to see it).

~~~
shanwang
Added a button to collapse uninteresting jobs, what do you think? At the
moment migrating away from the main view won't save collapsed list, will fix
that soon.

------
shanwang
Now with the ability to collapse uninteresting jobs. Also enabled caching so
page loading is faster.

------
adrenalinerush6
HNJobs is 2 letters away from HandJobs. Maybe write out Hacker News?

~~~
shanwang
thanks, certainly didn't think about that :), might be too late to change the
domain name, I'll see if I can fit HackerNewsJobs to the logo.

------
gonyea
Should go for "yjobinator.io" instead :)

